# Other > Fun and games >  Best live gig.

## purplefan

The title says it all. What is the best gig you have ever been to? 

Mine would have be Deep purple at the Hammersmith odeon 1972 
It was one gig that was just incredible. I can still feel the thumps of Ian paces drums in my stomach.
It was a great performance the band was at their hight of their performance the set that night was Highway Star", "Child In Time", "Smoke On The Water", "The Mule", "Strange Kinda Women", "Lazy", "Space Truckin" and finally "Black Night" I saw them in 1973 but by then the riffs in the band were beginning to show and was affecting their performance. I have seen purple over 100 times and met various band members over the years. Than nights gig shot me from being a just a fan to being a super fan and would do any thing to see them live.


a programme from the concert.

----------


## Mummyhill

Magnum at the Robin 2 December last yr. small intimate venue on home turf it was fantastic

----------


## Nita

Too many to mention

Coldplay at glastonbury
Courteeners at Wolverhampton
Embrace secret gig 2- at a boxing club
Catfish and the Bottlemen at XFM radio session with just 20 of us - AMAZING

I couldn't pick one. There are just so many amazing performances we've been to

----------


## Stillfighting

Coldplay at the emirates flashing xylobands absolutely amazing, i also do global gathering festival every year but not on this year grrrrrrr, would love to see catfish and the bottlemen too.  Plan B was good also

----------


## Jaquaia

Stereophonics at Grimsby Auditorium was amazing! 
Also The Who at the KC Stadium; that was awesome!

----------


## Jarre

Thats a tough one and hard to choose a single one....

Jean Michel Jarre at Manchester evening news arena
Genesis at old Trafford
Crosby stills and nash, MEN.
Fleetwood Mac Sheffield arena
Eric clapton and Steve Winwood - LG arena Birmingham

----------


## Stillfighting

I so wanted to see jean michel jarre hes my musical hero

----------

Jarre (05-03-15)

----------


## magie06

U2 when they were normal in parc ui coimh in Cork
Boyzone in the tent of the Arts Festival in Galway when they were starting out. Both a number of years ago now.

----------


## purplefan

Did he do a  Un plugged set?  :(giggle): 


> I so wanted to see jean michel jarre hes my musical hero

----------


## purplefan

I also want you to tell me why the gig was so special?

----------


## Jarre

> Did he do a  Un plugged set?


Nope but he had all his analogue 70's synthesizers on stage

----------


## S deleted

Finanally after several upsets i got to see my idol, Michael Jackson at Wembley 17th July 1997. I shed a few years of joy that day. Very emotional and all thanks go to an ex boyfriend

----------

purplefan (05-03-15)

----------


## purplefan

I can tell you a story about Michael.  When I lived in London my next door nneighbour is a Jehovahs witness and when Michael was in London he stayed at the main JW complex.  This was just before thriller in the early 1980s.  My friend got the task of looking after  Michael when he went round the doors. Michael had his own body guards that would drive slowly behind in a car.
My friend got to know Michael and Michael even invited him out to LA. 
my friend has loads of photos of him with Michael.

----------

S deleted (05-03-15)

----------


## S deleted

oh wow, that is totally awesome

----------


## Suzi

That is awesomely cool!

----------


## purplefan

My neighbour said the strange thing about Michael was he was just a wonderful young man who wanted to be happy.(witch was not strange at all) be he had this incredible talent and some people pushed him in the wrong direction.
Ian said people had no idea it was Michael Jackson who was standing at the door with a watchtower.

----------

Paula (06-03-15),Suzi (06-03-15)

----------


## john d

Just found this thread and its right up my street,even if the threads a bit old.right here I go
Pink floyd 1994 divison bell tour just outside of paris at a outdoor race course.I was 18 at the time and had just been introduced to their music.the best light show id seen followed by fireworks and by pure chance some amazing lightning in the background .
The band was spot on.
Pink floyd again a month or so later but this time it was indoors at earls court.
I shed a tear when they did shine on you crazy diamond.they also did the entire dark side of the moon album,amazing
The Who in hyde park in the late ninties(with john entwistle) performing Quadrophenia in its fully glory with a all star cast.also on that day i saw clapton and dylan,alanis morrisette and jools holland and his group
Once again a tear or two was shed especially when Pete Townsend rose up from under the stage in a cloud of fog playing a white grand piano wear a daper red suit jacket.
I then saw them again a few months later in manchester in doors.
So pleased I saw them before entwistle passed away

----------


## Jarre

John I am green with Envy being a floyd fan I sadly wasn't introduced to them till the late 90's and sadly also missed Dave Gilmores (and rick Wrights actual) last tour at the Albert Hall where he filmed remember that night. comfortably numb at earls court on the DVD I have still sends shivers down my spine of the solo he played along with echos live on remember that night.

----------


## john d

Many,people are envious of me because I saw them live(twice).
I really wish I had a time machine so that I could have seen them in the early 80's for the wall shows at earls court
Have you heard mr gilmours new album?

----------


## Jarre

Not yet waiting for another paycheck before I buy it, i did see Roger Waters wall concert in 2011 which was impressive

----------


## purplefan

One of the best live gigs I saw was Led Zeppelin in London 1972 or 3 I think. I loved the whole experience and Robert plant has such an encredible voice. I sort of went off zep a bit during the later years. But their first 4 years for me was defenitly their years for live gigs. So powerful. I can still feel John Bonham bass drum in the pit of my stomach during communication breakdown.

----------


## Zeppelin

Not sure which is the best gig I've been to.  Hellyeah at the Camden Underworld stands out as a really good one.  I like the underworld as a venue, it's quite small and has no barrier or gap between the stage and crowd so you can get right up to the band.  Hellyeah really interacted with the crowd well there making it feel far more personal.
Rob Zombie at Bloodstock was very good, his music is really varied with so many influences in it and you can really tell from his performance that he comes from a carnival family.
Lamb of God deserve a mention for the sheer brutality of their gig, the whole place turned into one big mosh pit, so much energy, that was pretty amazing.

----------

